# 11" brake booster, will it clear on a 66?



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok will an 11" power brake booster fit on a 66? I got the 71 master cylinder and booster off the lemans and I want it on my 66 but 66 had a 9" so will a 11" clear the wiper motor?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it will fit only issue will be if you run tall valve covers for high lift cam and you may have to change the clevis on the inside to accept a threaded rod for adjustment.....ask me how i know.... nothing a little dent from a rubber mallet won't fix


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok I'm glad it will fit, I figure there's a reason they went to the bigger one. Ha my valve covers are stock 1966 ones


----------

